
Apple removes ‘misleading’ anti-virus app from iOS in alleged crackdown - drungli
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/apple-removes-misleading-anti-virus-app-from-ios-in-alleged-crackdown
======
Sonicmouse
Investing time and money into iOS is a risk. Period. This isn't new. Anyone
who gets yanked out of the apple's walled garden knew it was a possibility
before said investment took place.

It's hard to feel sorry for anyone who gets put through this.

